# 10 mm. auto hunting ammo?



## hambone76 (May 27, 2011)

I just won a G29 in a raffle and I am clueless as to what would be a good round for hogs / deer @ close range. It is primarily a backup gun until a nanny or porker comes a lil' too close. I noticed a wide selection of bullet weights from 130's- 200+. I'm considering around 200gr, but maybe somebody has already tested on some critters.


----------



## ATLRoach (May 28, 2011)

180gr XTPs over some 800X or some Doubletap 180 or 200gr will put them down. Watch shooting cast in a factory glock barrel.


----------



## Dub (May 28, 2011)

Double Tap ammo makes some nasty loads for your G29.  I've used the 135gr and killed a 150lb hog.....but then later started keeping it stoked with the 180gr Barnes load they produce.

For a while at least, we were able to find the Winchester Silvertip load locally.  Those aren't too shabby, either.   

I've seen some nice aftermarket magazine floorplate replacements that have a finger tab on them so your pinky can grip it as well. 

That is awesome...winning a G29.  Very cool.  Sounds like a super back-up gun for all sorts of uses.  Check in with the folks over at Glocktalk.com to read up on all sorts of Glock stuff.  I believe they have a 10mm subforum, too.


----------



## hambone76 (May 28, 2011)

Thanks dub. I found some of the +2 pinky extensions. The Winchester silvertips you spoke of may still be available @ Midway USA. I chose the G29 for its use at home and in the stand. Had to pay a $51 upgrade for it. I have really been checking around and i am glad to hear some opinions from folks who have actually used a 10mm. Thanks.


----------



## jmoser (Jun 1, 2011)

I load 180 gr and 200 gr XTPs for my G20; out of the shorter bbl I would think 200 gr might be best as you are not going to get the max velocity anyway.

Don't be afraid to try the Hornady factory XTP ammo; one of the best hunting bullets you can get.


----------



## nickE10mm (Jun 1, 2011)

I've killed two deer with 10mm's.... It will work just fine!  Put the bullet where it needs to be and the deer will be in the freezer.  Doubletap, Buffalo Bore, Reeds, Swampfox, and several others will work great....  (My two deer were killed with Doubletap 200gr XTP's but I'm using handloads to hunt with now that actually exceed DT's numbers).

Congrats on WINNING a Glock 29!  AWESOME!!!!!


----------

